# Float fishing line.



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I have the 12'6" shimano rod for float fishing. I was wondering what kind of line I should spool my reel up with. I have a large Pflueger supreme that holds 250 yds of 10 pound, that or the size smaller. I really dislike the idea of running braid on it. Maybe i can use the lines centerpiners use. Any ideas?


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

Any mono with low memory will work fine...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

dont centerpiners use like hollow core mono. I will start a post in there I am thinking about buying a centerpin reel for the rod.


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

no...


----------



## fishjump (Jul 28, 2007)

most floating lines like siglon are expensive and not very strong. I like suffix and its cheap.


----------



## smokepole (Mar 13, 2005)

fishjump said:


> most floating lines like siglon are expensive and not very strong. I like suffix and its cheap.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

yea i heard that sufix was a good line when i was looking today at a centerpin website


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

For starting out I would not recommend an expensive floating line. I am still partial to P-line CXX but even out here many people I know are leaving the p-line bandwagon and are gravitating towards the suffix siege. I have not used suffix but I like the stiffness of CXX. P-line gets brittle after excessive use and should be changed regularly. I did not know until recently cxx is marketed to saltwater fisherman. As far as abrasion resistance nothing still beats CXX. That is the one of the most important factors when I fish in the logjams. I love maxima but the cost is turning me away but I will still use it for leaders.

If you are spooling up a spinning reel try the suffix, all my buddies are raving about that line. On a centerpin try CXX the stiffness will make mending easy. I tried the ANDE on my pin and it was too soft for my liking. I do love that line on my bait runners. There are a lot of diehard Mason T-line guys on here so there must be a good reason behind it.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Mono suX - it just doesn't hold up...
WHY are you against using a Super Line??


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Braid is expensive, absorbs water and does not work well in extreme cold. You do not need it for float fishing. Casting is another story. I prefer braid for casting. Yes braid is bouyant but I can't imagine trying to throw a mend in a long drift with braid it is too soft, IMHO.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Multispeciestamer ,

Mono suX - it just doesn't hold up...
WHY are you against using a Super Line??

:lol:

I am well aware of braids' properties....
I use it year 'round , the 4# Fireline is the sH!zn!T when I ice fish...


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> Multispeciestamer ,
> 
> Mono suX - it just doesn't hold up...
> WHY are you against using a Super Line??
> ...


Ok that is better LOL :cwm27:

dropping a bait through a hole is different than having to actually cast it. 

ps. MONO RULES!:cheeky-sm :lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm sorry . did you actually say something???
:lol:
I heard mono is for little girls.....


I'd use that 4LB on anything IF I had to!

I'm jus' sayin' ...............................:fish2:


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes I did, im pretty sure MST is float fishing for salmon and steel in the rivers not gills and crappie through a 4 inch hole.:evilsmile


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I use a *8-1/4" *hole and I never pulled a gill or crappie through the ice last year at all, but you "Steelhead Pros" are great at talking out your hat - WITHOUT having a clue to the facts.
I asked another person their opinion , and so far - I get hot air from a different direction.....

I love the unsubscribe feature of the forum , it's almost as good as the ignore feature!!!

:lol:

GOOD BYE....


----------



## wolvron (Apr 17, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> I use a *8-1/4" *hole and I never pulled a gill or crappie through the ice last year at all, but you "Steelhead Pros" are great at talking out your hat - WITHOUT having a clue to the facts.
> I asked another person their opinion , and so far - I get hot air from a different direction.....
> 
> I love the unsubscribe feature of the forum , it's almost as good as the ignore feature!!!
> ...


 Braid sucks for float fishing for steelhead, and salmon. there is zero stretch which means no shock absorbtion. steelhead, and salmon are a hole different beast. they will turn and burn on you in a heart beat. they are not like bass, and gills. not much worry about breaking off or pulling hooks.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Wolvron!


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> I use a *8-1/4" *hole and I never pulled a gill or crappie through the ice last year at all, but you "Steelhead Pros" are great at talking out your hat - WITHOUT having a clue to the facts.
> I asked another person their opinion , and so far - I get hot air from a different direction.....
> 
> I love the unsubscribe feature of the forum , it's almost as good as the ignore feature!!!
> ...


If you cant stand the heat stay out of the kitchen. :coolgleam


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

because pline hydrofloat, lowest it comes in is 20 pound and other braid as said is to limp.


----------



## bigfisherman (Nov 9, 2007)

I love the braid but not for float fishing. I use it for all my jigging, most of my casting cranks, stick baits, and certian trolling applications but it is not good for float fishing. I know a few guys that use it and had good luck with it until they realized that you could catch steel head in more months than march and april. The braids do not work well for all of the above mentioned reasons and more. Even the 2lb dia power pro which is what some guys use doesn't work at all in the winter. The biggest difference is you get ice build up on your line at an unfishable rate with braid not to mention all of the other problems with it. So far mono is your only option for that application.


----------

